# لدينا برنامج بيع الوديعه داخلي وخارجي



## عقاري(عزيزالذيابي) (26 أغسطس 2013)

برنامج الاجار لمده عشر شهور 70%للمالك و30%للسعاه

المطلوب صور ملونه صك الكتروني كحد ادنى مليار
2)صوره ملونه البطاقه والجواز
3)صوره ملونه من الكروكي+صوره قوقل ملونه

شرعي100% مسماه الودائع
للاتصال عزيزالذيابي
واستقبل عروضكم المباشره هنا
0594323870
0502932862
0549804294

كما يوجد لدينا ابراج وفنادق ومخططات بالآجل في مكه وجده والرياض والمدينه المنوره والشرقيه
ويوجد عقارات اخرى في الامارات العربيه


----------

